

Baller Inc. - An Arc-based Sports News Aggregator - soundsop
http://ballerinc.com/

======
antiismist
Hey that's my site!

A while back I made pageonetimes.com, which was sort of a reddit for sports. I
found out that it is hard to get people to submit sports stories. So I redid
it as a Drudge Report for sports news.

Behind the scenes, the site checks ~100 sports feeds, and using classifier.arc
and some other things, puts it into a league and judges the story for
interestingness. Interesting and timely sports stories are put on the page,
sorted by league (or by topic if the topic overwhelms the league, e.g. the
Brett Favre unretirement or A-Rod divorce stories).

